# Eclipse und Javadoc einrichten, Forum schon durchsucht.



## Gast (20. Apr 2005)

Hi @all,
sorry das ich diese Frage nochmal stellen muss vorallem da sie im Forum schon diskutiert wurde...
doch leider haben mir die beitraege nicht weiter geholfen, mein eclipse(3.0) zeigt kein javadoc an, also von meinen eigenen klassen schon aber nicht die von sun.
Ich habe unter preferences->installed jres -> edit -> rt.jar->attach source die src.zip hinzugefuegt,
bei javadoc url ...\...\..\api ein aderes mal ...\...\..\api\index-files ausprobiert und unter
project->preferences javadoc url auch die url eingegeben und validiert eclipse fragte mich auch ob ich die doku im browser oeffen moechte(funktioniert auch) aber in eclipse selber wird mir nichts angezeigt...
habe ich irgendwas vergessen einzustellen? bitte gebt mireinen Tip..
vielen dank im voraus


----------



## ronny (20. Apr 2005)

Hi,

Du gehts in:

Window -> Preferences -> Installed JREs -> jre auswählen -> edit

in dem Fenster gibts n Textfeld Javadoc und nen Browse Button.

Damit navigierst du auf das javadoc verzeichnis und dadrin auf API:

z. B. so:

file:/C:/Programme/Java/j2sdk1.4.2_06/docs/api/

Danach kannst du sofort mit Shift + F2 auf einer markierten Stelle
das javadoc aufrufen.


----------



## ronny (20. Apr 2005)

da fällt mir noch was ein.... 

das mit dem source hinzufügen hat bei mir manchmal nicht funktioniert....

erst wenn ich in meinem code, z. b. bei einem System.out.println(...)
System markiere -> rechte Maustaste -> Open Declaration mache, dann
kommt ja die Meldung, source not found blabla...

Da kann man dann direkt bei dem Button "Attach Source" die Source
nochmal angeben....

Spätestens danach sollte man dann JavaDoc und Declaration in der View
unten sehen...


----------



## Gast (20. Apr 2005)

hmm klappt immer noch nicht, genau was du beschrieben hast habe ich gemacht aber er zeigt mir keine javadocs an...


----------



## Gast (20. Apr 2005)

hmm, nach einem neustart ging es dann doch mit dem attach source button, vielen dank, das erleichtert mein arbeiten doch sehr...


----------

